# Mid-Ship Cleat



## asalotto (Sep 6, 2020)

Hi all,

Long-time sailor, but new to cruising and cruising boats (new to inboards, slips, etc.). I'm considering the purchase of a Catalina 315. It does not come with a mid-ship cleat. I can add one, but I'm told it may interfere with safe travel from stern to bow and back. Is it worth it? I'll be doing a lot of solo sailing, and I'm concerned about coming into a slip without one. I'm also wondering why Catalina doesn't have it standard, as they do on the larger models. Advice would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Anthony


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

Without knowing the boat, I'd say definitely YES. A mid-ship's cleat is the most important connection point for docking. It's the best one to use when tossing the line ashore, or taking it with you as a solo sailor when you step ashore. 

I went through the same thing with my current boat. It's a serious, well built sea boat. But for reasons that baffle me, they left out a mid-ship's cleat. Luckily I was able to add them without too much bother.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

You could just put a block on the toe rail and run the line back to the cockpit. Then you could adjust the tension of the mid-ship line from within the cockpit. Or, you could put a toe rail cleat on that would probably only be good for landing. Those things don't look too robust.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Adding mid-ship cleats was one of the best and simplest things I've ever done. It made docking solo so much easier.
I had T- tracks on my toe rail and Schaeffer makes cleats for it. You could use something like this if you have an aluminum rail

C. Sherman Johnson Toe Rail Folding Cleat 48-510 Color: Black, w/ Free S&H


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Interfere with travel fore and aft? After a couple of weeks, especially considering you'd installed it, I'd think you'd know it was there and *not* kick it as you move around the boat.
A midships cleat is the one you should use for your first line ashore, your spring line. Once that is attached you can put the rudder hard over to the side away from the dock and put the engine in gear as needed and the boat will sit alongside like a trained circus animal, until you have all the other lines on, a beer and you've called your honey to tell her you are home safely.


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

would not worry about it, it's only 31' boat that is very easy to dock and if you use a slip not really required. side tie and you might want one. easy to add one if you get the boat and decide it is required. that boat has a aluminum toe with holes to tie a line to every few inches. there are several types of bolt on cleats made for that type of toe rail. you are not going to find many of the newer small cruisers that do have a mid cleat.


----------



## Flyrod1 (Aug 17, 2020)

Some people, on some boats, encounter problems with their jib catching on a midship cleat, like with a 130% genoa.


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

A lot of smaller boats don't have midship cleats, particularly race boats it seems. We usually just tied off to a chainplate if we wanted a midship line.

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Having a dockline midships makes handling the boat much easier and safer. We have a padeye on our toerail that we tie a line to when we come in to the dock. Very simple. Nothing in the way on deck. There whenever we need it, and not a problem when we don't.


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 20, 2019)

There are also several pop-up or fold-down cleats. Some would leak but some would not so be sure you know what you want before you drill holes in your boat.


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

My 32’ boat didn't come with midship cleats, either, but it does have a slotted aluminum toe rail that allows me to have shackles placed at midship on each side in place of a cleat. Not quite as convenient but equally as effective. Not sure if your boat has a similar toe rail, but definitely would recommend finding a way to add a cleat or other secure midship attachment point for a spring line.


----------



## psescandon (Sep 18, 2011)

I have a 1987 Sabre 34 MK2. Was also surprised that this boat does not have a mid-ship cleat. Problem solved easy enough if there is an outboard T track on your new boat. Schaeffer makes a cleat that will slide fore and aft on that track like a jib car so you can place it exactly where you want it. Has worked beautifully on our boat.


----------



## asalotto (Sep 6, 2020)

Thanks so much, everybody! I really appreciate the guidance. So, I'm likely buying the boat new from Catalina, and they will install mid-ship cleats for ~$500 extra as they build the boat. They won't cut the toe rail, but will raise the cleats above the rail. I asked Catalina about the toe rail options, and they said the toe rail is strong enough to get the boat safely against the dock, but not strong enough for long-term docking especially in any heavy-weather. I forgot to ask them about the jib track option. It seems to me, that for $500, it's a no brainer to have them install them - I can then use them for single-handed docking assistance, and for long-term spring line docking. Only downsides I've heard so far are are possible toe stubbing, and possible jib interference. I'm a bit worried about the jib interference. Any further thoughts on the prevalence of this?


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Unless you have a deck sweeper, I don't see the Genoa catching back there, it will more than likely have a high foot, unless you prefer otherwise. It's possible you'll grab a sheet on a tack though. If all you want is a mid-ship cleat to come in single handed, I'd just go with the toe rail add-ons. Once you're safely tied up you can run springs from Bow and Stern. The other question I'd ask them regarding the $500. deck cleats, would be are they going to add any re-enforcement to the deck in that location when they install them.


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

murphy laws says if you install cleats on the deck you will stub your toe on them. thats a given but they will not be in the way of the jib as it goes inside the lifelines and if you are reaching the jib sheet will go over the lifelines. there might be the occasional time that the luffing sail will cause the sheet to shag the cleat. if you find that a problem then use cleat covers they help on the toes also. tell Catalina to throw those in on the deal


----------



## roverhi (Dec 19, 2013)

asalotto said:


> Thanks so much, everybody! I really appreciate the guidance. So, I'm likely buying the boat new from Catalina, and they will install mid-ship cleats for ~$500 extra as they build the boat. They won't cut the toe rail, but will raise the cleats above the rail. I asked Catalina about the toe rail options, and they said the toe rail is strong enough to get the boat safely against the dock, but not strong enough for long-term docking especially in any heavy-weather. I forgot to ask them about the jib track option. It seems to me, that for $500, it's a no brainer to have them install them - I can then use them for single-handed docking assistance, and for long-term spring line docking. Only downsides I've heard so far are are possible toe stubbing, and possible jib interference. I'm a bit worried about the jib interference. Any further thoughts on the prevalence of this?


See if they are going to add chocks along with the cleats. You need some way to get spring lines through/over the cap rail with minimum chafe. $500 if they are just installing cleats without chocks seems a bit pricey especially if they install them before the deck is attached to the hull.

I added midship cleats and chocks on my boat because surge in the marina made spring lines a necessity. Don't remember ever kicking the Herreshoff 10" cleat or having a problem with them catching sheets.


----------



## MastUndSchotbruch (Nov 26, 2010)

roverhi said:


> See if they are going to add chocks along with the cleats. You need some way to get spring lines through/over the cap rail with minimum chafe. $500 if they are just installing cleats without chocks seems a bit pricey especially if they install them before the deck is attached to the hull.
> 
> I added midship cleats and chocks on my boat because surge in the marina made spring lines a necessity. Don't remember ever kicking the Herreshoff 10" cleat or having a problem with them catching sheets.


Actually, if they raise the cleats sufficiently high above the rail it may be better than chocks. Less friction.


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

FWIW, my Catalina 28 doesn't have mid-ship cleats either. But I have cleats mounted on both genny tracks that I use for the spring lines. They've survived several major storms with no problems, and I've never caught a sheet on them either. 

One caveat: if you do go with the track-mounted cleats, make sure that they will fit into the mounting "slots" on the track. When I bought my boat, it had only one track cleat. I bought another (from Catalina Direct) for the other side. Imagine my surprise when I couldn't fit it onto the track because it was too long to fit into the deck depression on the forward end of the track. I wasn't going to waste $50, so I took the cleat home and sliced off about a quarter inch from the base with Mr. Angle Grinder. I now have mid-ship cleats on both sides of the boat.


----------



## emcentar (Apr 28, 2009)

I added jib-track mounted mid-ship cleats to my boat and I've never regretted it. I do stub my toes on them all the time on the sidedecks, but I can't imagine docking without them.


----------



## chrisnorris555 (2 mo ago)

overbored said:


> would not worry about it, it's only 31' boat that is very easy to dock and if you use a slip not really required. side tie and you might want one. easy to add one if you get the boat and decide it is required. that boat has a aluminum toe with holes to tie a line to every few inches. there are several types of bolt on cleats made for that type of toe rail. you are not going to find many of the newer small cruisers that do have a mid cleat.


 Full tilt 2- that’s the name of my boat. Did you own a Catalina 22.?


----------

